#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  Mail Merge Problem

## tazsamlia

I have just begun to use Excel and I wanted to do a mail merge.  I created a workbook with the address data I needed.  I went into Microsoft Word and I chose to do a mail merge.  I followed all the necessary steps and everything went well until I used the browse to find the book I wanted to use in Excel.  When I selected to open the book to use the address data, the data appeared as all boxes and Y's.  I would like to fix this.  I would appreciate any help.

----------


## shg

I'll move this to the Word forum, tazsamlia ...

----------


## martindwilson

can we see the excel workbook? or a cut down version of it?

----------


## shg

You might also post a cut-down version of the Word file ready for merging.

----------


## tazsamlia

Here is the book, but I took out the last names and street addresses, as they are private.

----------


## shg

And the doc with merge fields?

You need a header with names that agree with the merge fields, do you not?

Edit: You should look at Excel Help for _mail merge_

----------


## tazsamlia

Yes, I did not copy that from the book.  But each column is labeled as it should be.  I made the workbook specifically to create labels and the colums are labeled first name, last name, address 1, address 2, City, State, and Zip.  I went through all the steps and work and everything worked perfect and I printed the labels.  However, at home when I tried to do it again I have the problem with word not being able to read the data in my Excel workbook.

----------


## shg

> ... and the colums are labeled first name, last name, address 1, address 2, City, State, and Zip.



Not in the workbook you posted; there is no column header.

----------


## tazsamlia

I figured it out.  I was browsing for the data at the wrong step in the wizard.  I was misunderstanding when I was asked if I wanted to use an existing document.  Thanks.

----------


## tazsamlia

You are correct.  That is what I said in my first sentence, that I did not copy the header from the workbook.

----------

